# HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)



## The DVC R/T board

The DIS provides a private conversation system (PM) for correspondence between posters. Since email and phone numbers are NOT ALLOWED to be posted on the Rent/Trade board or transmitted by any other means including posting on other DIS forums or Profile Posts, we suggest that posters use this private and secure conversation system to convey such information helpful in rental transactions.

*You must be registered for 24 hours and have a minimum of ten (10) posts on non-DVC Rent/Trade Boards in order to use this system.* We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can reach that minimum easily. *Please do not do so in the rental threads on this board as those posts will not count towards the required minimum.* 

Once you have reached 10 posts it can take an hour or so for the system to recognize the post count. It will NOT be an immediate response to the 10th post. *You can see how many posts you have that will count towards 10 by hovering your cursor on your username and check the box at the lower left where it says 'Messages:'.* If that number is lower than 10, you still need additional posts.

To contact another poster, click on their username and in the pop-up box, click on ‘Start a Conversation’. To open your ‘Inbox’, hover over ‘Inbox’ to view the recent contents and click on a new conversation to open or click on ‘Start a New Conversation’. Personal information (email, etc.) may be securely conveyed using this conversation system.

*EMAILS AND PHONE NUMBERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IN PUBLIC POSTS  ON THIS BOARD OR BY ANY OTHER MEANS EXCEPT THE DIS CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM). *


----------

